# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  لمعرفة السوره المناسبه والأيه المناسبه لأسمك... }}~

## ورده محمديه

*كيف تعرف السوره و الايه المناسبه لاسمك؟؟؟؟؟؟

1- خذ اسمك واسم امك واحسبه بحساب ابجد .
2- قسم المجموع على 114 عدد سور القرآن .
3 - اذهب بالعدد الباقي وادخل به في القرآن الكريم وانظر ما هي السوره التي بهاذا العدد .
4- انظر عدد ايات السوره المباركه .
5- ايضا عدد اسمك وامك ÷ عدد ايات السوره المباركه .
6- ستحصل على سوره وايه مباركه خاصه بك .............. 
مثال آخر -----------
زينب بنت مباركة 

زينب : 


ز=7
ي=10
ن=50
ب=2
المجموع = 69 
م=40
ب=2
ا=1
ر=200
ك=20
هـ=5
المجموع =268

337/114=2 وهو رية الآية المناسبة 

الباقي 109 

وهو رقم السورة المناسبة

************* 
كذلك العمل باسماء الله الحسنى 
اسمك وامك ÷ 99 = اسم خاص بك
337/99=3 والباقي 40 وهو رقم الاسم من اسماء الله الحسنى

---------- التصاريف والفائده *************---
الان لديك سوره شريفه وآيه مباركه واسم مبارك من اسماء الله الحسنى .. استخداماتهم كلاتي :
1 - للكشف في اليقظه والمنام .
2 - للعلاجات بكافة انواعها .
3 - تعرف بهم ماضيك وحاظرك ومستقبلك وتفسير الايه بمثابت الخيره والكشف !!!
4 - تستعمل في اعمال المحبه والجلب والارسالات وكثير من الاعمال .
ملاحظات هامه جدا ....
دائما قرائتهم اي السوره او الايه او الاسم تقرأهم عدد اسم الشخص وامه المستخرجه من اسمه لانهم خاصته .. في كل الاعمال الخير والشر


وهذا جدول ترتيب حساب أبجد (الحقيقي)


= 1
ب = 2
ج = 3
د = 4
هـ = 5
و = 6
ز = 7
ح = 8
ط = 9
ي = 10
ك = 20
ل = 30
م = 40
ن = 50
س = 60
ع = 70
ف = 80
ص = 90
ق = 100
ر = 200
ش = 300
ت = 400
ث = 500
خ = 600
ذ = 700
ض = 800
ظ = 900
غ = 1000

طبعا حروف الهمزات ؤ ى ئ يختلفون في طريقة الحساب 


يلا خليني أشوف التفاعل ...*

----------


## علي pt

موضوع جميل ،،

بس مالي خلق ألحين ~

يمكن تكون لي عودة

----------


## ورده محمديه

شكراً ع الطلهـ 
حياااااااكـ :)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ى 
مو موجود اله حساب 
ماليي رزق احسب

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

آآآآمممم 

مالي خلق احسب <<دآآير رآسها الاخت  
يعطيكـ ربي الف عآآفيه 

سلمتم من كل مكرووهـ 

دمتم بقلبٌ *نآآآآآآبضُ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

مرهـ ولا احد ليه خلق  :closedeyes: 

يسلموااا على الطلهـ :sad2:

----------


## فوفو الحلوه

مشكووره اختي
انا حسبتهم وطلعوا لي
لاعدمنا من جديدك 
يعطيك ربي العافيه

----------


## ورده محمديه

يا غناتي فوفو أول وحده تجبر بخاطري :) 
يسلموااا على المرورالمبهج 
دمتي في تواصل

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

يسلموووووووووو

----------


## ورده محمديه

شكراً زهوره على المرور :)

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*يسلمو غاليتي عللطرح الرائع

::

موفقينـ

,,,*

----------


## ورده محمديه

شكراً على المرور 
دمتي في تواصل

----------


## حلم الورد

مشكورة حبيبتي على الطرح الموضوع عجبني واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد

----------


## ورده محمديه

يسلموا على الطلهـ

لاعدمتش

----------


## كعبة الصبر

موضوع جداً جداً رائـــــــــــــــع
ما اقدر اوصف
بسرعة قمت احسب
بس ممكن تعطيني حساب"ء"
وساكون شاكرة لكـــــــــ أولا وأخيرا
بس أبقى أتأكد..... إذا اسم وحدة زينب واسم امها ميسرة
كيف تحسبها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*كعبة الصبر*

----------


## كعبة الصبر

ممكن طلب صغير بعد

بنت خالي اسمها فاطمة وامها زينه

كيف الحساب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
والله يعطيك العافية

----------


## دموع الماضي

*هااالووو..*

*حسبت بس في شي وقفت عنده وما فهمته..*
*فـ بعدها زهقت ولا حبيت أكمل ...>> أعذريني..*

*على العموووم ،، ثانكيووو خيتوو على الطرح الرائع..*
*سلمت يمناكِ..*

*سلااامووو..*

----------


## أموله

ورده محمديه 

جزاك الله الف خير

في ميزان اعمالك يسلمو غاليتي

دمتي بخير

----------


## لهيب البحرين

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد 

اختي ورده محمديه تسلمي على الموضوع 
عندي سؤال ... 
هل انتي متخصصه في هل المواضيع ؟
وهل استضيع المناقشه في هذا الموضوع  لانه مهم بنسبه لى ؟



            الف شكر على طرح مثل هذه المواضيع  يا ورده محمديه

----------


## حزن يعقوب

مشكوره على المشاركه بارك الله فيج 

تحياتي

----------

